# My Hobby? Music!



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 13, 2022)

It can be[45's-Lp's-Cassettes] it's all good, I'll scour the thrift stores or the record shops.. for me it's mostly[Oldies- Jazz- Easy Listening] but I dig some Classical or showtunes...if it's music I'm there!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 13, 2022)

Lots of good  music can be found at the thrift stores !


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

I feel the same although mine are all digital.


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 13, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Lots of good  music can be found at the thrift stores !


Preach brother preach!!


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 15, 2022)

I used to collect records, mostly 45’s and 78’s. Vinyl was also fine. Back in the day when they had record clubs and deals like “Pick any 12 and promise to buy 4 more,” I was always grabbing those deals. At one time, I had over 700 45’s.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 21, 2022)

Music has been one of my hobbies for decades. I passed along the love of all types of genres to my son. He started deejaying professionally at age 15. He often shops for records and also downloads songs from a site I imagine many deejays use. He also has found some great buys at record shows and thrift shops. He still loves working with vinyl and he and his deejay constituents did an all vinyl dance party a few years back featuring several types of music. It was smokin'!  He was ecstatic when I "willed" him my 45 collection early. He knows he'll get all my albums when I kick it...but really has access to them anytime he wants now. He has an over six foot tall and wide book case full of albums plus several crates full.  We have so much music on albums, cassette tapes, CDs and in digital storage.


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 29, 2022)

The only place in the World where I can stay for hours is the record store, I would sleep there if I could with all those great sounds that I grew up with and songs that I discover from back in the day that I didn't know about, ahh so much fun for me but I don't get in there as much as I want but I stay when I go...Vinyl Forever!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> The only place in the World where I can stay for hours is the record store, I would sleep there if I could with all those great sounds that I grew up with and songs that I discover from back in the day that I didn't know about, ahh so much fun for me but I don't get in there as much as I want but I stay when I go...Vinyl Forever!!!


The record stores in my immediate area closed. There may be one around here but if so I don't know about it. I remember when I used to go over to The City (what we call New York City aka Manhattan) and shop for records. That's where I first heard this song (love the walking bass) and more from the album. This was an immediate purchase.





@Pecos @MarkinPhx @Pinky @Pink Biz @palides2021 @dobielvr


----------

